# Trotlining For Beginers



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

What are some of the basic trotling tools?

Is it easier to start by limb lining? How much test should you use? How many hooks & what size? Are circle hooks better for this situation? How often do you have to change or check them?

Thanks


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

GEEZ...Mellon, dont give up on rod and reels yet man!!

Trotlines are for MEAT HUNTERS..no sport in it and no point in it...wish Ohio would get its head out of its rump and update fish & game laws to the 21st century!

Catch/Photo/Release on ROD & REELS,
Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

All Methods of harvesting catfish other than rod and reel should be outlawed!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I figure it's better than Paylaking......


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Well alot of big cats that trotliners catch end up in paylakes..Either one it's not fishing, it's harvesting.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott for what it is worth Ohio has new limits on flatheads and channel cats this year.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

One flathead per day over 35 inches, and one channel cat per day over 28 inches...It is a start.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Trotline basics:
Take spool of line and throw in lake.
Take bucket of bait and throw in lake.
Finally, post on OGF where you chummed or I mean fished at!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

geez! you take a beating wherever you go dont you?!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never done it, but there are some that are just as serious about trot lines as I am about rod & reel.

Heres something I wanted to know:

What condition are the fish in when they are finally found? Are most still alive? I was just wondering if a cat would continue to try & fight to get off the line until it kills itself. Can this method be used as a tool to try & locate a hole? Are there cath & release troliners/limbliners?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

To start with I don't do trot lines.I use to run limb lines every year,and no I never keep the fish  We always did it just for something to do and to find out if any big guys hung out in certain areas.You need real heavy line(nylon) big hooks and strips of car inner tubes.If you want to know more just ask  TRUCK BTW IT CAN BE ALOT OF FUN!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Mellon, I never tried ity but when I moved into my last house, apparently the guy that lived there had done as he left me a practically brand new trot line complete with new hooks and name tags and everything, I kept it as a novelty. 
My only other experience with them or limblines wa earluer in life while wading Ohio Brush Creek I get my wading boot caught up on something and cant get it loose, it turns out that I waded across a trot line and buried the hook into my laces, ( this hole was waist to deeper) anyways we fianlly got it lifted enough with my partner holding me for balance to get it out. What a sight I bet that was.

Also on that whole creek, there are limb lines everywhere which is why is used to be considered a great cat stream but now its tough to find any there. I know, I fished it hard growing up with minnows and nightcrawlers but never hooked a cat!

My uncle was from Peebles and had old pictures of him and others "Noodling" from there in the 40's and 50's, pretty cool stuff. 

Salmonid


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

This thread has been closed at the request of the H2O Mellon


----------

